
President Trump Just Delivered a Death Blow to Amazon (Anti-Counterfeit) - achow
https://www.ccn.com/president-trump-just-delivered-a-death-blow-to-amazon/
======
Fjolsvith
Amazon will just pass the cost on to the consumer, who will benefit from not
getting counterfeit goods.

------
ksaj
If wish.com has offices in the U.S. they might have to reconsider a few
things. Lots of $45 Rolex watches, $3 terabyte USB drives, $5 Credit Suisse
gold bars, etc can be had there. At Wish, the world is your counterfeit
oyster.

~~~
Fjolsvith
But, it takes a month to receive an order from Wish in the US.

~~~
ksaj
Yes, a month despite the fact that wish has warehouses in just about every
major city. We even have one here in Toronto, Canada. Yet it still takes a
month or more to get your order. Maybe it is cheaper for them to bulk ship to
the warehouses, which then do last-mile shipping. That could make it take
longer. But there are a lot of inconsistencies with their business model
besides just the time it takes for shipping to finally occur.

My theory is that they micro-loan out the money or invest it in some quick
manner, which is why it takes up to a week for the order to even get
processed.

Same for those daily draws for things like $5 laptops. Only the first person
to put in an order gets the $5 laptop (supposedly, I've never heard of anyone
winning one of those type of deals), but they accept orders all day for ....
some reason.

It all looks like a way to collect a whole whack of money that can be micro-
invested. And there is no real way to return anything if your order doesn't
arrive, is broken, the wrong item, or entirely fake (although the fake stuff
is plenty obvious and barely hidden).

